

Are Flash CS5 iPhone Apps really "developed using" Apple Software? - audionerd
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/508678742/stop-interpreting-legal-contracts-if-yanal

======
ugh
Doesn’t really matter so much now, though. We know that the Gruber
interpretation must be very close to Apple’s intentions (with Jobs referring
to a Gruber article and all).

------
dkuchar
ugh, acronyms. does it really take that long to type out "you are not a
lawyer"? sorry, pet peeve.

